# Titan Quest v1.30 Trainer needed



## g_goyal2000 (Aug 21, 2007)

Hi guys.
I just installed v1.30 update of Titan Quest.
I was wondering, does anyone have a trainer for v1.30 of the game?? 
I'm getting one at cheathappens.com but it's paid.

Come on guys..
Doesn't anyone here have access to this trainer???


----------



## g_goyal2000 (Aug 23, 2007)

Hellllooooo......
Is anybody reading this???


----------



## Harvik780 (Aug 23, 2007)

Well i searched for the trainer.The trainer at cheathappens is not titan quest 1.3 trainer but a mega 13 trainer that has inbuilt trainers for many games.It seems the trainer for titan quest 1.3 does not exist.


----------



## g_goyal2000 (May 25, 2008)

Pretty late to post a reply but I got it (the trainer, that is).


----------

